# They Call Me Bruce



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

from www.brucecampbell.com

Feature

They Call Him Bruce...

They Call Me Bruce is being produced by Dark Horse Indie, the new joint venture production company created by Dark Horse Entertainment and Image Entertainment. Popular actor and Oregon resident Bruce Campbell (Evil Dead, Army of Darkness) is set to star and direct. He will also produce the project with another Oregon resident, Dark Horse president Mike Richardson.

They Call Me Bruce is the tale of a small town set upon by demons after a group of teen-agers unwittingly unleash an ancient curse. Campbell, playing himself, is kidnapped off the set of a B horror movie and, despite his protestations that he's just an actor, is forced to play the role of his heroic movie character in order to save the town. Mark Verheiden (The Mask, TimeCop) is writing the screenplay. Production is scheduled for early 2006 in southern Oregon.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Cool, I didn't know he had his own website. And a direct e-mail.
I wonder if he does anything for halloween?


----------

